# 11/3 Nipple Billfish



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Approx. 2 miles east of the Nipple just south of the 100 fathom line this Blue hit the second line in the water at 7:00 am. Blue and White Large Islander with horse ballyhoo. Had her boatside with a succesful release in after about 90 minutes. Estimated length with tape measure against the boat at 107".


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool. What do you think on weight for 107 inch blue?


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report,,was thinking about giving it a try TM. Looks good on for cast


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pictures. That thing looked like work on stand up!!!:bowdown


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL the track shot is a nice touch.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awsome!!!!!!

Jim


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a nice BLUE


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats! nice blue especially late in the season!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice fish should have weighed between 350#-375#:bowdown


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Very Cool:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

AndyWe heard your boadcast you released on channel 68,We were the boat that came back with the congratulations.Again congrates on your release.Team Recess:bowdown


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats on the Bill! I have a track saved like that from last year....nice catch, James


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

that fish is a lot bigger then 350......


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

First Great Catch and nice photographs. As for the weight estimate,Xiph. has weighed more billfish in the past twenty years than most will see in a lifetime so I'd probably agree with his estimate.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job man on a nice Blue:clap


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I am way too jealous for words!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

I caught a 10'6" blue that weighed 312#. Was mine underweight? 

Nice catch and pics, and corpsman was right, the creen shot wasa nice touch!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great job, Glad to see that someone is not only getting out but still catching the pointy fish!

MScontender


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblFullMessage>that fish is a lot bigger then 350......

Most fish weights and lengths are over estimated in the water, at least this fish had a good measurement and was brought along boatside. The measurement was thebasis for the estimated weight. Do you think it was 600# like the fish that you broke off?

For example here are the blue marlin lengths and weights from Northern Gulf tournaments. At this time of year the big ladies have lost thier reproductive biomass and you will note the earlier fishJune-July the femalesweigh more.All lower jaw fork lengths. Usually account 18-24" for the bill extending beyound the LJ so the 305# fish was probably 98" or so LJFL.

MBGFC Memprial 114" = 577#

ECBMC June 22/23-116.5"= 453#

115"=627#

103.5"= 427#

105.25= 431#

PBGFC International 116.5 =751#

Mobile Labor Day 112"=448#

110"=388#

107"= 404#


----------



## Ron Mexico (Nov 5, 2007)

Andy,

Nice fish, we went out yesterday pulled that same area managed one Black Fin...Anyway nice freaking fish :clap.

Later, Angelo


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish guys! That trail looks like a trail when I get a double or triple of stripers by myself while trolling.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice Report. Congrats.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

No i def. dont belive she is 600 pounds but i do think she is in the 400 450 range. Either way its a nice fish end of story!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I think its a confusing picture. The lower belly isn't really fish, its white water off the gills or something so its not as fat as it looks. From the bill, I'd bet 350 or 400.


----------



## my fish (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice looking fish with some love handles to go with her.... Congrats.. We tried to raise one but was unsuccessful... Congrats again!!!:letsdrink


----------

